# Tying Vises???



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

As I am finding myself becoming more and more obsessed with tying flies, I am thinking that it's time I finally invest in a vise. All this time I have been tying them completley by hand with no tools whatsoever. I have been able to tie decent patterns for a beginner (at least I think so) but it is very difficult and slow without the tools. There is just such a huge price range in vises. I certainly can't afford to spend hundreds of dollars on a vise, but I'm wondering what are the differences between a $300 vise and a $20 one. Being that all I really care about now is that the vise hold a hook firmly in place to free up my other hand, would a cheaper vise be sufficient or just a waste of $20? http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fly-tying-vises/ What are your thoughts on these vises? Any other models or retailers you could recommend? I'd greatly appreciate any input.

John


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Try a Griffen, best I've found yet. I've used the Montana Pro without issue and it's about $78.00. The cam type is the only way to go and those without it are nothing but a waste of money from my experience. The one I have holds the smallest hook you can imagine on up to a 7/0 and holds them all firmly.
http://www.griffinenterprisesinc.com/vises.html


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

jo jo, I just purchased a Peak rotary from jeffs fly shop in brunswick, like it so far. I also have a $20 one from gander. I an no tying expert but may get better someday. I am in carlisle twp. P.M. me ,let you stop by and see both
than you can decide what you like.

Steve


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Go to Back Pckers Shop as they have a very nice selection of better vises! I wouldn't trade my Renzetti for nothing and I also have an HMH vise very solid. Better to pay a little more for better vises than the cheaper ones. IMO


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i am quite new to tying and very much enjoy it. I purchased one of these beginner tying kits on ebay for like 20 bucks it was definately worth more than that i got a vice (which works but will not last more than 6 months i guarantee) a bobbin, a threader,scissors, hackle pliers, and dubbing needle. I think that if you are on a budget you should try to find one of these at least for the other stuff, i saw just a bobbin at rodmakers for 20 bucks. I also got a bunch of hooks and a small variety of tying materials. You can find these vintage ones that will include all of the basic tools for very cheap. even if you don't use the vice you will get the other tools and at least your $ worth in materials. you could also use the vice as a portable and keep your good one at home.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

btw your flies look pretty good for tying them without tools!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Renzetti and it is a pleasure to tie with. A quality vice will last a lifetime.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

jojopro said:


> As I am finding myself becoming more and more obsessed with tying flies, I am thinking that it's time I finally invest in a vise. All this time I have been tying them completley by hand with no tools whatsoever. I have been able to tie decent patterns for a beginner (at least I think so) but it is very difficult and slow without the tools. There is just such a huge price range in vises. I certainly can't afford to spend hundreds of dollars on a vise, but I'm wondering what are the differences between a $300 vise and a $20 one. Being that all I really care about now is that the vise hold a hook firmly in place to free up my other hand, would a cheaper vise be sufficient or just a waste of $20? http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fly-tying-vises/ What are your thoughts on these vises? Any other models or retailers you could recommend? I'd greatly appreciate any input.
> 
> John


John,
While I can't answer regarding the vises at Netcraft, I can offer 2 things....these reviews at www.flyfishohio.com/Vise Review 1/Fly_Tying_Vise_Shoot-Out.htm & my own experience. I started with a DanVise which is an outstanding vise & priced right. I gave that vise to a friend stricken with terminal cancer when I upgraded to a Renzetti Traveler Cam Vise. Both are great vises & neither will break the bank. Check the reviews, weigh them against your wants & needs, then buy a vise & have a ball!
Please let us know what you came up with.
Mike


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ryosapien said:


> btw your flies look pretty good for tying them without tools!!!!


Uhh...I don't think I've posted any pics of anything I've tied but I appreciate the compliment anyways!  

Thanks for all the input guys. Ohiotuber, the link to the reviews that you posted was just the sort of thing I had been looking for...also the tying videos on that site are awesome. I'm really liking that Peak so far. It was the highest rated vise under $150 on FlyFishOhio.com and another site named it the best vise under $200. It looks like a vice that I could be happy with forever and that can be upgraded with additional features if I ever saw the need in the future. But at just under $150 it's more than I can really afford to spend right now, (but that still doesn't mean I won't buy it!). As of now I'm still undecided, but I will let you all know what I end up doing. Thanks again.

John


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry wrong member


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

John,
In all seriousness, you can get a new DanVise for somewhere around $70.00 (check Ebay) & some tyers FAR more talented than I have never tied on anything else. If you are on a tight budget, it's the way to go. The vise will handle a VERY large range of hook sizes & is durable. Check the reviews...it really has no competition under 100 bucks. That being said, one of my best buddies ties on a Peak & loves it. You really don't have to spend a lot on an excellent vise.
I'm sure you will make a good choice & glad you allowed us to help a little bit.
Mike


----------

